
How a Block and Tackle Works – HowStuffWorks - lifeisstillgood
https://science.howstuffworks.com/transport/engines-equipment/pulley.htm
======
lifeisstillgood
Just a good explanation (the second ceiling mount makes the force distance
trade off surprisingly clear)

